# Bradford white question



## 121thumper (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi , Hope this is in the right area , I have a new Rheem 60 gal natural vent tank 50,000 btu and want to add a 50 gal 61,000 btu Bradford white combi 1 in series to use for my hydronics . the combi 1 has a coil inside with side outlets and 2 on top for the normal water heater function . Anyone out there done this , recommendations , issues etc , thanks in advance . The chimney does have the capability to handle the exhaust as there were 2 old water heaters there originally


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

121thumper said:


> Hi , Hope this is in the right area , I have a new Rheem 60 gal natural vent tank 50,000 btu and want to add a 50 gal 61,000 btu Bradford white combi 1 in series to use for my hydronics . the combi 1 has a coil inside with side outlets and 2 on top for the normal water heater function . Anyone out there done this , recommendations , issues etc , thanks in advance . The chimney does have the capability to handle the exhaust as there were 2 old water heaters there originally





I am feeling generous so I won't use any spicy words. 



PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY.




I changed my mind, Bleep OFF.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I heard Michael Jackson did that. He's dead now so take that as you will.


----------



## 121thumper (Oct 20, 2019)

apologies , read through a few of the threads and you seemed like normal answer a question types ,, have a good one


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

121thumper said:


> apologies , read through a few of the threads and you seemed like normal answer a question types ,, have a good one


hmmm what threads are those? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:and if we are its only to other professionals...not you...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Skoronesa, I had to bleep one of your words...:vs_rightHere:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Skoronesa, I had to bleep one of your words...:vs_rightHere:


----------

